

Sleaze: The Dirty Business of Paid iPhone App Reviews - iseff
http://crashdev.blogspot.com/2010/01/more-on-sleaze-dirty-business-of-paid.html

======
Jasber
Assuming you provide full-disclosure for the review, why is this sleazy?

He's looking for exposure, not artificial 5-star ratings.

Yes he was a jerk and you are well within your right to decline offers like
this, but I don't understand why this is sleazy.

~~~
sysctl
A link in the post update indicates that he doesn't pay the money he promises
for reviews: <http://www.jon-atherton-wobble.com/tag/jon-atherton/>

------
MaysonL
Somebody ought, if they haven't already, post a link to this in reviews on the
App Store for every one of his apps. Just to help karma out.

